# How big



## Crappy (Aug 18, 2004)

how big of a tank do u need to keep 1 rbp and please tell me how much gallons more do i need to add more and if i kept 1 rbp would it die of loneyness or somethin


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

if you're going solo then i suggest a spilo in a 55g. and no a p won't die of lonelyness lol c'mon it's not like vanilla ice


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

A 30g would do it. Piranhas prefer to be alone.


----------



## ChiMmeCHanGa (Aug 10, 2004)

i wouldnt go w/ 1 rb because it would probly be pretty skittish in a tank by itself

but if u were gunna keep it 4 life i would go w/ a 55 gallon at tha least


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

a 30g wouldnt do it for life


----------



## Doug (Feb 10, 2004)

Fresh said:


> won't die of lonelyness lol c'mon it's not like vanilla ice










Id go w a spilo or irritan if I was you. Irritans cost more but supposed to be more aggressive and acitve


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

yea and dont get as big

lol i was thinking of something to say


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

yes you will need to get a 55 gal at least to keep him in for life but a 75 would be perfect.


----------



## Crappy (Aug 18, 2004)

what kind of piranha are small?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

irritans are the only "small" one's i think? spilos grow slow though


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

irritans are the only real small ones. They grow to six inches. Mine is in a 40 long, and that will be fine for life. A 30 long may be alright as well. Mine is VERY aggressive. He is also fairly active.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

yea wish i had the money for one at the time


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

suprised no one has mentioned a brandtii they stay relatively small and would be good in a 55 for life as well, theyre also extremely beautiful


----------



## Crappy (Aug 18, 2004)

all i got for now is a 20g since my uncle is to lazy to get my other uncles firneds fish tank we can drop off 95kg of branches at the dump but we cant get a fish tank......................


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

spilo or irritan for 20g


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Crappy said:


> all i got for now is a 20g since my uncle is to lazy to get my other uncles firneds fish tank we can drop off 95kg of branches at the dump but we cant get a fish tank......................


Most solitary piranha's species (except Manueli and Elongatus, being very active and fast swimmers which need more room than a 20 can offer) can be kept in a 20g temporarily.
But eventually, _every species_ at least needs a 40x16x16" tank (some much bigger), with the exception of Irritans and Medinai, whose minimum requirements for life is a 32x16x16" tank.

btw: don't focus on gallonage too much - it's just a mere guideline: dimensions determine to a much greater extent what and/or how many piranha's can be kept in that tank (for example, a 40g is more suitable than a standard 55g)

btw: welcome to PFury


----------



## Crappy (Aug 18, 2004)

mine is 30 inces long, 15 inces wide, and 20 inces high


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

get a manuelli forget the red belly


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I read that a piranha needs 20 gallons minimum.No,he will not die of lonleyness(did I spell it right)


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> A 30g would do it. Piranhas prefer to be alone.


 says who


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

> I read that a piranha needs 20 gallons minimum.No,he will not die of lonleyness(did I spell it right)


technically its true i guess...but depends on the fish really...i dont think a lot of ppl follow it and i doubt i will either...but its safe to do it

its loneliness i think lol


----------



## Crappy (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks guys anyone tell me how much gallons in my tank?
and a red belly would fit in my tank? cause my lfs doesnt have any other ones


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

I usta have a solitary red...not much of a piranha experience...then got a black rhom 4 very cheap and it was great...go with a rhom if anything


----------



## Crappy (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks guys i think ill get one rbp in my tank


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

IMO you need least a 40g ank for a solo Red...get a 75g tank for 3 (maybe 4) Reds for life...







!


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Looking at your tank parameters I would say the tank is a little over 30 gal! As for what fish to put in I wouldn't really go for a rbp(I think Pygos are better off 3 or more in a tank, but that's just me), I would go for a Rhom, Altuvie, Spilo, Brandti, irritan, or an elong(if you can upgrade later)! They are really aggressive and good looking solitary p's! I mean look at these beauties:

*Altuvie:*









*Elong:*









*Rhom:*









*Brandti:*









*Spilo:*









*Irritan:*


----------



## Crappy (Aug 18, 2004)

im not sure how big my tank cause i thought 2 cm was 1 inch but its 2.45 cm or something close so


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

what are the diamenters in inches


----------



## Crappy (Aug 18, 2004)

dunno in cm they are 60 long, 30 wide, 40 high


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Seems like a 10-15 gal tank!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Crappy said:


> dunno in cm they are 60 long, 30 wide, 40 high


 That's 72 liters bruto, which is about just below 20 gallons bruto - once equipped and decorated, it will contain about 15 gallons.

For a while, a tank like that will be enough for a solitary serrasalmus or maybe even a couple of redbellies, but eventually you'll need a larger tank.
In my opinion, the bare minimum for life for a solitary piranha is 80x40x40cm. (32x16x16"), for a shoal, even of just 3, 120x40x50cm. (48x16x20")

So before you make a decision, think of the possibilities you have as far as future upgrades go, and then make up your mind.
Good luck


----------



## Crappy (Aug 18, 2004)

im gunna perswuade my uncle to go get me a bigger tank since he has a van


----------

